# Meeting girls at the gym?



## DICE (Nov 29, 2002)

I like it. I think its cool how it happens a little more each day. The first day all you do is look at eachother and steal glances , the second time it's hi, the third time you talk a little and show her a few new exercises. Then the frourth time you work it and you both know whats up! You know its good when all the other guys in the gym give you evil looks. Then when shes done she comes  and finds you to say bye before she leaves, and its a little cute and akward...sweet....I will find out today what happens next.Thought I would share.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

just don't stare at her while she is on the butblaster..they seem to not like it when guys do that...notthat I would know...


----------



## Max. Q (Nov 29, 2002)

arms stuck at 18 3/4... need help
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13097

Now we know why!!! You're too busy looking at the girls!!

LOL JK!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 29, 2002)

Talkin about gettin evil stares !!
I have been workin out with a 16yr old blond bombshell the last couple of times my training partner hasnt shown up 
Ashley..... mmmmm.... She has the bod!! And quite large OO 
The... ahem... worst... ahem.... was when she was on the leg curl machine, stickin her pretty lill butt in my face 
I got soooo grilled by the guys in the gym when she left


----------



## Dero (Nov 29, 2002)

BUTT it was worth every nano seconds of it!!!
RIGHT?


----------



## The Berg Master (Nov 29, 2002)

You guys are perverts LOL


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

Don't make it too obvious now!


----------



## Dero (Nov 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The Berg Master *_
> You guys are perverts LOL


...and you're not???????
 
 See what happens to me when I say things like dat!!?


----------



## Dero (Nov 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The Berg Master *_
> You guys are perverts LOL





SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!
Don't let any other members know that you know...
We might get in trouble!!!


----------



## DICE (Nov 29, 2002)

Just got back from the gym.....the girl is 17...... Shes friggin hot though.......now what?
And she loves country music, I know nothing about that sort of music!
She wanted to talk to me erlier but was scared, ...but now she knows I'm a sweetheart!ha,ha,ha,ha,...................for now.....


----------



## pureplaya616 (Nov 30, 2002)

I thought it was a cardinal sin to talk to try to pick up chciks at the gym.


----------



## DontStop (Nov 9, 2005)

hmmm.
people have tried to pick me up. dont count on me tryin to pick a guy up at the gym though, not unless they tlk to me first


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 9, 2005)

I never talk to women under the age of 25ish at the gym....all the other students are so self conscious and reclusive.  It takes a night of binge drinking to get younger girls to "loosen" up.

At my gym the best looking women are older.  THey on the other hand are *ALL* about younger guys and are very up front about it .  THey'll talk and be open w/ the bar/club enovironment


----------



## GFR (Nov 9, 2005)

I dont piss where I sleep...


----------



## Stu (Nov 9, 2005)

i picked this girl up at the gym and started doing shoulder presses, then one of the PTs came over and told me that was what the free weights were for


----------



## Skate67 (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## MyK (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 9, 2005)

I hate guys who can't just take a hint and keep hitting on you and you can't really tell them off because you always see them!


----------



## MyK (Nov 9, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I hate guys who can't just take a hint and keep hitting on you and you can't really tell them off because you always see them!



really! so, you come here often?


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 9, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I hate guys who can't just take a hint and keep hitting on you and you can't really tell them off because you always see them!


just let out your inner bitch...he'll get the point....remember to say it w/ a smile


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 9, 2005)

I usually spit game, but I have been slapped in the face before.


----------



## Stu (Nov 9, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I usually spit game, but I have been slapped in the face before.


 maybe it would help if you didnt spit on them?


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 9, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> maybe it would help if you didnt spit on them?




I can't help it, if there hot, i usually drool and talk, and then when i spit game, I LITERALLY spit game.


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 9, 2005)

The thing is, I DO want gym buddies..just don't want them to ask me out


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 9, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> The thing is, I DO want gym buddies..just don't want them to ask me out




I think you'd change your mind if you met me.


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 9, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I think you'd change your mind if you met me.


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 9, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I think you'd change your mind if you met me.


 there's no way you get pussy on a regular basis...


----------



## kwajaln (Nov 9, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Just got back from the gym.....the girl is 17......


OK, so you're 28 and she's 17, right?? Do the math, genius! I would suggest re-posting this after she at least turns EIGHTEEN!!!!!
And 19-Pump - I've seen your pics. You have the build to hit on any woman in your gym, not only the ones still in high school!!


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 10, 2005)

kwajaln said:
			
		

> And 19-Pump - I've seen your pics. You have the build to hit on any woman in your gym, not only the ones still in high school!!


 We get it, we get it. You're single and want 19inch to know.


----------



## Nate K (Nov 10, 2005)

17 years old.  That could be bad.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 10, 2005)

Just remember the old adage: 15 will get you 20.


----------



## LAM (Nov 10, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Just remember the old adage: 15 will get you 20.



some states the age of consensual sex is 14


----------



## GFR (Nov 10, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> some states the age of consensual sex is 14



*What is Statutory Rape?*

It???s a crime committed when an adult has sexual intercourse with a minor. Who is a minor? Anyone under the age of *18*, (*or 16*; check this list and the current laws in your state.)

USA by State:
*Female/Male 	Male/Male 	Female/Female*

Alabama    	16 	illegal 	illegal

Alaska 	           16 	16 	16

Arizona 	18 	illegal 	illegal

Arkansas 	16 	illegal 	illegal

California 	18 	18 	18

Colorado 	17 	17 	17

Connecticut 	16 	no current law 	no current law

District of C. 	16 	no current law 	no current law

Delaware 	16 (f)18 (m) 	no current law 	no current law

Florida 	18 	illegal 	illegal


Georgia 	16 	16 	16

Hawaii 	14 	no current law 	no current law

Idaho 	16 (f) 18 (m) 	illegal 	illegal

Illinois 	17 	17 	17

Indiana 	16 	16 	16

Iowa 	14(f) 18(m) 	no current law 	no current law

Kansas 	16 	illegal 	illegal

Kentucky 	16 	no current law 	no current law

Louisiana 	17 	illegal (under appeal) 	illegal (under appeal)

Maine 	16 	16 	16

Maryland 	16 	no current law 	no current law

Massachusetts 	16 (f) 18 (m) 	illegal 	illegal

Michigan 	16 	illegal 	illegal

Minnesota 	16 	illegal 	illegal

Mississippi 	16 	illegal 	illegal

Missouri 	17 	illegal 	illegal

Montana 	16 (f) 18 (m) 	18 	18

Nebraska 	17 	no current law 	no current law

Nevada 	16 	18 	18

New Hampshire 	16 	18 	18

New Jersey 	16 	16 	16

New Mexico 	17 	16 	16

New York 	17 	17 	17

North Carolina 	16 	illegal 	illegal

North Dakota 	18 	18 	18

Ohio 	16 	no current law 	no current law

Oklahoma 	16 	illegal 	illegal

Oregon 	18 	18 	18

Pennsylvania 	16 	16 	16

Rhode Island 	16 	no current law 	no current law


South Carolina 	14 (f) 16 (m) 	illegal 	illegal

South Dakota 	16 	no current law 	no current law

Tennessee 	18 	no current law 	no current law

Texas 	17 	illegal 	illegal

Utah 	16 - f 18 (m) 	illegal 	illegal

Vermont 	16 	no current law 	no current law

Virginia 	18 	illegal 	illegal

Washington 	16 	16 	16

West Virginia 	16 	no current law 	no current law
Wisconsin 	
18 	18 	18
Wyoming 	16 (f) 18 (m) 	no current law 	

no current law
US Military 	
16 	don't ask, don't tell 	don't ask, don't tell
USA Citizen Outside the USA 	18 	no current law 	no current law


*another source*


http://www.coolnurse.com/consent.htm

                      AGE OF
                       SEXUAL       
STATE                 CONSENT                                                                                     
ALABAMA                  16                       

ALASKA                   16                       

ARIZONA                  18                    

ARKANSAS                 16                      

CALIFORNIA               18                   

COLORADO                 17                  

CONNECTICUT              16               

DELAWARE                 18               

The age of sexual consent is 16 for adults who are under 30 years of age, 
or if the adult that is 30 years of age or older is married to the minor. 

DISTRICT OF COLUMBIA     16                       

FLORIDA                  18               

The age of sexual consent is 16 for adults who are under 24 years of age,
or if the adult that is 24 years of age or older is married to the minor.       

GEORGIA                  16                 

HAWAII                   16                 

It is illegal for minors age 14 and 15 to have consensual sex with adults 
at least five years older, this law does not apply to married couples.   

IDAHO                    18                  

ILLINOIS                 17 

Illinois law makes 18 the minimum age at which teachers and their students 
may legally have sex. Age 17 does not apply to teachers or any other school
employee in a "position of authority" over the minor.                      

INDIANA                  16      

It is illegal for adults in a supervisory position of a minor aged 16 and 17
to have consensual sex with them. The crime called "felony child seduction"
, a Class D felony, carries a maximum penalty of three years in prison and a 
$10,000 fine.                  

IOWA                     16                       

KANSAS                   16                  

Kansas law prohibits various sexual scenarios, and has a special category 
for sex with a person between 14 and 16. Adults breaching this criminal 
sodomy section face harsh penalties, but Kansas lawmakers carved out some 
breathing space for youthful miscreants, provided they are 18 or under, and 
within four years of age of their consensual partner. Called the "Romeo and 
Juliet" law, the provision limits the penalty for teen sex to 15 months in 
jail, and does not require the perpetrator to register as a sex offender. 
But the "Romeo and Juliet" law only applies to heterosexual teen-agers. Also 
it is a felony for school employees to have consensual sexual contact with 
students ages 16 or 17, even if it is only french-kissing.

KENTUCKY                 16                       

LOUISIANA                17                      

MAINE                    16                      

MARYLAND                 16                        

MASSACHUSETTS            16                   

If a minor 16 or 17 years of age is a virgin, sex is illegal (Chapter 272: 
Section 4. Inducing person under 18 to have sexual intercourse).      

MICHIGAN                 16                        

MINNESOTA                16                       

MISSISSIPPI              16                        

MISSOURI                 17                       

MONTANA                  16 

The homosexual age of sexual consent is higher at 18.  

NEBRASKA                 17                        

NEVADA                   16                     

The homosexual age of sexual consent is higher at 18.  

NEW HAMPSHIRE            16                

The age of sexual consent is higher at 18 if the adult is in a position of
authority over the person and uses this authority to coerce the person to 
submit, except if between legally married spouses. Also the homosexual age 
of consent may be higher at 18?

NEW JERSEY               16                      

NEW MEXICO               17                  

The age of sexual consent for homosexuals may be lower at 13?   

NEW YORK                 17                        

NORTH CAROLINA           16                      

NORTH DAKOTA             18                       

OHIO                     16                 

OKLAHOMA                 16                    

OREGON                   18                       

PENNSYLVANIA             16                       

RHODE ISLAND             16                      

SOUTH CAROLINA           16*                  

SOUTH DAKOTA             16                      

TENNESSEE                18 

39-13-506. Statutory rape. (a) Statutory rape is sexual penetration of a 
victim by the defendant or of the defendant by the victim when the victim  
is at least thirteen (13) but less than eighteen (18) years of age and the 
defendant is at least four (4) years older than the victim. (b) If the 
person accused of statutory rape is under eighteen (18) years of age, such 
a defendant shall be tried as a juvenile and shall not be transferred for 
trial as an adult. (c) Statutory rape is a Class E felony.

TEXAS                    17                    

UTAH                     18                    

The age of sexual consent may be lower at 16 as long as it does not involve 
force?    

VERMONT                  16                        

VIRGINIA                 18                  

A person 18 and older having sex with a 13- or 14-year-old faces a felony 
charge, which carries a punishment of two to 10 years in prison and up to a 
$100,000 fine. A person 18 and older having sex with someone age 15, 16 or 17 
faces a misdemeanor, punishable by up to one year in jail and a $2,500 fine.      

WASHINGTON               18              

A person 16 or 17 may consent to sexual activity with a person not more 
than 59 months (4 years 11 months) older. For example it is illegal for a 
21 year old to have sex with a 16 year old; it is illegal for a 22 year old 
to have sex with a 17 year old. Also it is illegal for any school employee 
to have consensual sexual contact with a student between age 16 and high 
school graduation, so age 16 does not apply to school employees.

WEST VIRGINIA            16                     

The age of sexual consent for homosexuals may be higher at 18?  

WISCONSIN                18                        

WYOMING                  16*                

The age of sexual consent may be higher at 18 (14-3-105 Immoral or Indecent 
Liberties with a Child)?   

http://www.actwin.com/eatonohio/gay/consent.htm


----------

